# Cleaning rubber on boss pedal



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Anyone have any tips on cleaning up the rubber on a boss pedal, i'm talking about the rubber pad on top that you step on. 

I've got a couple that are pretty dirty and actually have some paint on them and a damp cloth just isn't cutting it. I wanna get everything off but I don't wanna ruin the rubber.

I've heard acetone from some people but others say it will kill the rubber, i've also got some goo-oof and lighter fluid available.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Goof-off may be okay if it is the new formula. Apparently, it is a non-petroleum base whereas the old formula was a petroleum base. Anything petroleum based or acetone I would not use as it may damage the rubber. The paint will likely come off with the Goof-off and if that doesn't work you could use a very sharp knife and peel the paint off. As for the dirt, hot soapy water with a stiff nylon (not metal) brush should do the trick. In the advice in the link below it suggests using paint thinner. I would be very careful with that and would try peeling it with the knife first. 

http://www.ehow.com/how_5562899_remove-paint-rubber-plastic.html


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

One word - WD 40, spray on, let it soak a minute, agitate surface gently with someone's toothbrush, wipe residue - enjoy.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't bother cleaning the top of my pedals


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I clean my pedalboard with a vacuum, if I buy a used pedal that is too dirty then I can use guitar cleaner or wd40 if it's too tooooo dirty but that's only a one time thing


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Looks like goo-off for the win, paint came off like it was nothing. Appreciate all the input.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> Looks like goo-off for the win, paint came off like it was nothing. Appreciate all the input.


Great! I spilled (more like poured) some deep red paint on a floor mat and used Goof-off and you would never know there was red paint on it. It's marvellous stuff. We use it in our window cleaning business on a regular basis to get plastic tape off of plastic window coverings.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Great! I spilled (more like poured) some deep red paint on a floor mat and used Goof-off and you would never know there was red paint on it. It's marvellous stuff. We use it in our window cleaning business on a regular basis to get plastic tape off of plastic window coverings.


I'm so glad it came out well, it's a vintage pedal and I was really worried about damaging the rubber.


----------

